# Theo positivo al Covid.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.

AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


----------



## diavolo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Dai, ci rivediamo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Vabbe, siamo oltre il ridicolo ormai. Perdiamo piu di un giocatore al giorno. Andando avanti cosi domenica faremo fatica a trovare 11 titolari da schierare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Possiamo direttamente ritirarci dal campionato


----------



## peo74 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ecchecazzo!
..a Milanello ci dev'essere qualcuno che porta sfiga..


----------



## sion (13 Ottobre 2021)

finita anche questa stagione...i due francesi tornati,anzi non tornati dalla pausa nazionale.

cioe' billy ballo titolare in champions


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene




Meteorite su Milanello e chiudiamola lì, dai.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Tale quale lo scorso anno, forse pure peggio


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ad Oporto mandassero la primavera.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Ottobre 2021)

Colpa dei preparatori atletici


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Quando ho letto del comunicato ho scaricato il calendario..


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Tutto da programma, è la maledizione di Berlusconi.
Il patto col diavolo, 20 anni di successi, 20 anni di sciagure.
1987 - 2007
2007 - 2027 

Mettetevi comodi, mancano ancora 6 anni.
In queste condizioni comunque inutile competere, giochiamo costantemente con handicap gravissimi, qualunque altra squadra sarebbe a metà classifica con le nostre assenze.
La stagione termina qui.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ma solo ai nostri li fanno i tamponi a domicilio?? Mai una volta che si sente di un gobbo trovato positivo a casa mai..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Non ci facciamo mancare niente


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che degrado. E sto qua xké non se vaccinato ? Ma no lo aveva già preso a gennaio?


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma solo ai nostri li fanno i tamponi a domicilio?? Mai una volta che si sente di un gobbo trovato positivo a casa mai..


Come contro di noi. Che dopo al partita erano positivi...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


La sezione infortuni la stiamo rimpiendo rapidamente. Si sapeva si fosse slinguazzato con Robiola


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma solo ai nostri li fanno i tamponi a domicilio?? Mai una volta che si sente di un gobbo trovato positivo a casa mai..


L'abbiamo visto l'anno scorso dove sono stati anche multati,loro i tamponi li fanno ma se ne infischiano del risultato.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Parliamo pure un pò di sti vaccini, va...


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma i nostri fenomeni tutti no vax sono??


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Va beh, inutile ogni commento, ogni parola.


----------



## Milo (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene



ma smettiamo, chiudiamo tutto e ciao.

basta non ne posso più


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo pure un pò di sti vaccini, va...


Parliamone, non sappiamo chi è vaccinato del Milan


----------



## davidelynch (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Un giorno qualcuno mi spiegherà perché un ragazzo vaccinato e senza alcun sintomo deve fermarsi, maledetti tutti.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Parliamone, non sappiamo chi è vaccinato del Milan



Theo sì ricordo un suo post con tanto di foto dopo la prima dose.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Ottobre 2021)

Questa stagione sta prendendo rapidamente le sembianze di un dramma sportivo. Non ci sono più parole.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ogni volta che ci sono le nazionale


admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ad ogni pausa per le nazionali siamo gli unici a pagare un conto salatissimo. Ogni volta una ecatombe e con questa ci giochiamo la stagione. Au revoir


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Theo sì ricordo un suo post con tanto di foto dopo la prima dose.



E tra l'altro aveva anche già passato il covid.
Insomma,qualcuno ha fatto una makumba bella grande contro i nostri giocatori,non è possibile


----------



## kekkopot (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ero fiducioso quest’anno. Ma misà che siamo troppo sfigati per poter lottare per qualcosa…….


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pazzesco...non riesco a dire altro


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Theo sì ricordo un suo post con tanto di foto dopo la prima dose.


Sarebbe una doppia sfiga allora, tripla, quintrupla... che pall


----------



## Dexter (13 Ottobre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Theo sì ricordo un suo post con tanto di foto dopo la prima dose.


Vabè pazzesco...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


dopo che hanno trovato positivo rabiot era scontato finisse cosi


----------



## atomiko (13 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dopo che hanno trovato positivo rabiot era scontato finisse cosi


si ma su 22 giocatori giusto il nostro deve prenderlo?? dai su questa p sfiga, la makumba della mamma di Lukaku ci perseguiterà a vita


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


No vabbè ma è una congiura questa!

Ma il 98% della serie A non era vaccinato??


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Ottobre 2021)

atomiko ha scritto:


> si ma su 22 giocatori giusto il nostro deve prenderlo?? dai su questa p sfiga, la makumba della mamma di Lukaku ci perseguiterà a vita


sai come si dice, la fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahqh chiamiamola sfiga se volete. ma lasciamo perdere


----------



## Wetter (13 Ottobre 2021)

E' colpa del preparatorehhhhh


----------



## Giangy (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Una maledizione in pratica.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma che degrado. E sto qua xké non se vaccinato ? Ma no lo aveva già preso a gennaio?



Guarda che essere vaccinati non significa che si è immuni all'infezione. Lo puoi contrarre uguale il covid.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Non ricorda chi l' aveva scritto, appena avevano trovato un positivo nella Nazionale francese.

Chiunque esso sia, è un corvo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2021)

Una congiura. Basta nazionale francese


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Incredibile. Rabiot uno ne ha contagiato…

comunque a gennaio era stato un falso positivo.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma mica era stato stabilito lo stop alla pagliacciata dei continui tamponi nei calciatori vaccinati ?!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lui guarito + vaccinato se lo è preso lo stesso. Bei vaccini del piffero.

Speriamo almeno si negativizzi veloce, ma Ballo Touré purtroppo non mi dà molta fiducia, spero mi faccia ricredere. Anche Bakayoko alle prime apparizioni al Milan sembrava scarso, invece poi ha fatto una seconda parte di stagione ottima.

Siamo nella cacca purtroppo.

Dispiace avere finalmente una bellissima squadra che gioca bene e ci fa divertire ma che perde continuamente tanti pezzi alla volta e si gioca in emergenza perpetua, alcuni casi innegabilmente di sfortuna e non tutti colpa dei preparatori.


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Niente da fare ragazzi, ormai non ci sono più parole. 
Tampone tra 10 giorni, quindi salta anche il Porto


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Lui guarito + vaccinato se lo è preso lo stesso. Bei vaccini del piffero.
> 
> Speriamo almeno si negativizzi veloce, ma Ballo Touré purtroppo non mi dà molta fiducia, spero mi faccia ricredere. Anche Bakayoko alle prime apparizioni al Milan sembrava scarso, invece poi ha fatto una seconda parte di stagione ottima.
> 
> ...


Ancora la favoletta che il vaccino evita il contagio?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


La situazione sta diventando tragicomica


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Si può bestemmiare qui sul forum?


----------



## York (13 Ottobre 2021)

Utilizzeremo l'ottimo Kalulu su entrambe le fasce contemporaneamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Ottobre 2021)

Sto Kerkez della primavera é veramente peggio di Ballo 'Frode'?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Che devo dire? Sarà andato a Travioni dopo la partita col Belgio a Torino.. bisognerebbe introdurre il Griiin passe anche per chi svolge attività per strada


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Colpa dei preparatori atletici


In questo caso no,ma nel caso di Maignan colpa di medici e dirigenti che a conoscenza del problema lo hanno fatto andare in nazionale invece di anticipare i tempi dell'intervento.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guarda che essere vaccinati non significa che si è immuni all'infezione. Lo puoi contrarre uguale il covid.


Esattamente.
Alla faccia di quello che vogliono farci credere governo e mass media.

Però dico io, nell'ipotesi in cui i vaccini riducano almeno drasticamente la probabilità di malattia grave o decessi... e che vengano vaccinati tutte le fasce più a rischio... ha senso continuare con tamponi, mascherine, quarantene?
Cioè, se si riuscisse a portare gli effetti del virus a un livello similare di un'influenza per me andrebbe smantellato tutto il resto.

Chiaramente il grosso del dubbio è se il vaccino funzioni adeguatamente (almeno sulle conseguenze del virus).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma i nostri fenomeni tutti no vax sono??


anche con il (vaccino) si può prendere il covid


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Ottobre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Alla faccia di quello che vogliono farci credere governo e mass media.
> 
> Però dico io, nell'ipotesi in cui i vaccini riducano almeno drasticamente la probabilità di malattia grave o decessi... e che vengano vaccinati tutte le fasce più a rischio... ha senso continuare con tamponi, mascherine, quarantene?
> ...


nessun vaccino previene il contagio.nessuno


----------



## chicagousait (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Sta pausa delle nazionali ci ha fatto proprio bene. Questa positività è colpa dello juventino Rabiot. 

Rischiamo di dover schierare la formazione del 2003 di sto passo


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ancora la favoletta che il vaccino evita il contagio?


So ben che non è così, però ero convinto che per almeno qualche mese funzionasse anche per quello.
Non so quando si sia vaccinato Theo, se lo ha fatto da pochi mesi non è un punto a favore del vaccino.

I politici che parlano di immunità di gregge prendono tutti per i fondelli.


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ovviamente è la seconda volta che si infetta, perché i nostri possono prendere il covid, fare 224423 vaccini ma tanto alla fine si reinfettano comunque. PD!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque non so a voi, ma a me è completamente passata la voglia di guardare la partita, sabato


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> anche con il (vaccino) si può prendere il covid


si, ma in un paio di giorni dovresti essere ok.
cmq non capisco tutti sti tamponi...


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Ottobre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> anche con il (vaccino) si può prendere il covid





Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> nessun vaccino previene il contagio.nessuno


Sì però non ha molto senso che ad un calciatore vaccinato venga fatto un tampone domiciliare se non manifesta sintomi anche fosse positivo da come dicono dovrebbe avere carica virale pressochè nulla per cui non costituisce pericolo per nessuno... bo io non capisco queste regole..


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


E' vaccinato Theo, gira la foto su twitter di quando si è vaccinato. Ora se si è vaccinati mi sembra (non sono sicuro) che il protocollo non preveda tamponi. Se ha fatto tampone a domicilio è perchè aveva sintomi immagino.
Quindi da vaccinato, si prende il contagio e pure i sintomi.
Solo a noi!!!!!


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' vaccinato Theo, gira la foto su twitter di quando si è vaccinato. Ora se si è vaccinati mi sembra (non sono sicuro) che il protocollo non preveda tamponi. Se ha fatto tampone a domicilio è perchè aveva sintomi immagino.
> Quindi da vaccinato, si prende il contagio e pure i sintomi.
> Solo a noi!!!!!


Ringraziamo Rabiot, i gobbi sono peggio della peste.


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiungo che la vaccinazione di Theo risale a giugno, quindi quasi 4 mesi fà.
Ora non è questo il topic ma sono in molti a sostenere che già dopo 4 mesi la protezione si dimezza quasi.
Con calma poi parleremo di vaccini e green pass di 12 mesi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi una ventina di giorni fuori pure lui.
Chi sarà il prossimo?


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che la vaccinazione di Theo risale a giugno, quindi quasi 4 mesi fà.
> Ora non è questo il topic ma sono in molti a sostenere che già dopo 4 mesi la protezione si dimezza quasi.
> Con calma poi parleremo di vaccini e green pass di 12 mesi.


Veramente lo ha ammesso pure l'ad di Pfizer, solo qui hanno riportato ciò che volevano. Ad ogni modo chiuso ot, ma mi domando perché sta serie di tamponi, sta male?


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che la vaccinazione di Theo risale a giugno, quindi quasi 4 mesi fà.
> Ora non è questo il topic ma sono in molti a sostenere che già dopo 4 mesi la protezione si dimezza quasi.
> Con calma poi parleremo di vaccini e green pass di 12 mesi.


L'immunità naturale invece dura più tempo.
Eppure il green pass viene dato per 12 mesi ai vaccinati mentre solo 6 mesi ai guariti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi una ventina di giorni fuori pure lui.
> Chi sarà il prossimo?



Se siamo fortunati (quindi totalmente da escludere) , tra 10 giorni (data del prossimo tampone) potrebbe risultare già negativo.

Comunque tampone a domicilio,evidentemente non era per nulla asintomatico.


----------



## overlord (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma zio boia ma tra tutta la nazionale francese solo il nostro giocatore deve infettarsi??? Per giunta la seconda volta??? Sfiga è dire poco.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Ottobre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> So ben che non è così, però ero convinto che per almeno qualche mese funzionasse anche per quello.
> Non so quando si sia vaccinato Theo, se lo ha fatto da pochi mesi non è un punto a favore del vaccino.
> 
> I politici che parlano di immunità di gregge prendono tutti per i fondelli.


Forse non ne hai memoria ma 12 mesi fa di questi tempi c'erano squadre che avevano 18/19 giocatori positivi al covid, alcuni dei quali sintomatici...oggi se se ne trova uno è tanto.
Quindi sì, funzionano e anche bene.

Questo fa anche capire quanto siamo sfigati ad aver beccato l'unico positivo probabilmente della serie a insieme a rabiot...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque non so a voi, ma a me è completamente passata la voglia di guardare la partita, saba
> 
> 
> Hellscream ha scritto:
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque non so a voi, ma a me è completamente passata la voglia di guardare la partita, sabato


Va beh il Verona, bisogna asfaltarli pure senza Magnian e Theo

Mi preoccupa il Porto


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh il Verona, bisogna asfaltarli pure senza Magnian e Theo
> 
> Mi preoccupa il Porto


Direi di accantonare il sogno qualificazione. Gira troppo male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh il Verona, bisogna asfaltarli pure senza Magnian e Theo
> 
> Mi preoccupa il Porto


mettici una pietra sopra, è impossibile.


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Giroud vaccinato si è preso il covid
Theo vaccinato con tanto di foto alla prima dose si è preso il covid

Ok qualcuno informi la madre di Lukaku che il figlio ora gioca in UK e non in Italia, grazie.

E' una cosa tragicomica questa cosa. Se un gatto nero vede il pullman del Milan si scansa.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


vabbeh qualcuno ci ha fatto la macumba


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Maignan Calabria TheoHernandez Ibrahimovic indisponibili, vale a dire 4 titolari. 
bakayoko krunic indisponibili, vale a dire i cambi dei mediani.
florenzi Messias maldini indisponibili, vale a dire i cambi dei trequartisti. 
se a fine mese saremo in zona cl sarà miracolo


----------



## JoKeR (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo pure un pò di sti vaccini, va...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ovviamente salterà Verona, Porto sicuro e anche a Bologna difficile. Probabile torni col Toro il 26.


----------



## Rossonero10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Che sfiga tremenda...

Rimaniamo positivi, la sfiga l'abbiamo avuta pure l'anno scorso e ne siamo usciti ancora più forti di prima.

Quest'anno la differenza è che abbiamo una rosa un po' più fornita, sicuramente ne usciremo alla grande. Io non mi preoccupo.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Tutto previsto. 
Lo avevamo già detto .

A me sinceramente sono cadute le palle. 
Non ne posso più. 
Bastaaa Dio Santo. Basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma scusate, fatemi capire: non si era detto che i vaccinati non sarebbero stati sottoposti a tampone?
Ergo theo non era vaccinato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


a questo punto licenziamo i preparatori e lo staff medico in tronco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, fatemi capire: non si era detto che i vaccinati non sarebbero stati sottoposti a tampone?
> Ergo theo non era vaccinato.


Si era vaccinato,aveva fatto anche un post/foto sui social.

Evidentemente non è asintomatico,altrimenti il tampone non te lo fai (e non te lo fanno,essendo lui già vaccinato)


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si era vaccinato,aveva fatto anche un post/foto sui social.
> 
> Evidentemente non è asintomatico,altrimenti il tampone non te lo fai (e non te lo fanno,essendo lui già vaccinato)


Bah ,a ma pare che nelle mani sbagliate e nel laboratorio sbagliato questa possa essere un'arma molto pericolosa. 
Peggio del var cieco.
A buon intenditor...


----------



## Davidoff (13 Ottobre 2021)

Rossonero10 ha scritto:


> Che sfiga tremenda...
> 
> Rimaniamo positivi, la sfiga l'abbiamo avuta pure l'anno scorso e ne siamo usciti ancora più forti di prima.
> 
> Quest'anno la differenza è che abbiamo una rosa un po' più fornita, sicuramente ne usciremo alla grande. Io non mi preoccupo.


Beato te, io cerco di prenderla a ridere perché è l'unico modo per continuare a seguire sta squadra, incredibile quello che ci capita da due anni a sta parte. Non facciamo in tempo a mettere su una squadra decente che non si riesce mai a giocare con tutti i titolari, mentre altri sculati hanno tutti disponibili per l'intera stagione, assurdo.


----------



## GP7 (13 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, fatemi capire: non si era detto che i vaccinati non sarebbero stati sottoposti a tampone?
> Ergo theo non era vaccinato.


Non può essere legato alla positività di Rabiot? Non può essere che in linea generale non si fanno tamponi ai vaccinati, ma è ragionevole farli se entrano in contatto con positivi? Chiedo eh...


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Sono sicuro che non potrei scrivere nulla che non sia già stato scritto in queste nove pagine, né manifestare un sentimento che non sia già stato espresso e condiviso da tantissimi. Mi unisco a questi tanti con tristezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Non può essere legato alla positività di Rabiot? Non può essere che in linea generale non si fanno tamponi ai vaccinati, ma è ragionevole farli se entrano in contatto con positivi? Chiedo eh...


Avevo capito che secondo le nuove direttive i vaccinati non fossero nemmeno sottoposti a tampone. 

Qua si truccano i campionati con queste positività farlocche.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Davvero senza parole... pazzesco. Siamo maledetti.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ringraziamo quel cane di rabiot.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si era vaccinato,aveva fatto anche un post/foto sui social.
> 
> Evidentemente non è asintomatico,altrimenti il tampone non te lo fai (e non te lo fanno,essendo lui già vaccinato)


Probabilmente la positività di Rabiot ha obbligato tutti quelli che erano con lui nella nazionale francese ad effettuare un tampone, penso sia la prassi o magari solo una scelta di logica preventiva scelta della società per evitare di contagiare tutta la rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi Theo era un falso positivo a inizio anno.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ballo sarà all'altezza di sostituirlo, almeno così si diceva al momento dell'acquisto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ballo sarà all'altezza di sostituirlo, almeno così si diceva al momento dell'acquisto


L'ultimo Billy Ballo visto (in CL) non sembrava neanche un giocatore di calcio  
Speriamo bene,volenti o nolenti,ci dovremo affidare a lui


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Un calciatore in salute, per una positività senza sintomi (pare), si deve fermare completamente. Che follia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


È uno scherzo vero?


----------



## princeps (13 Ottobre 2021)

Theo è vaccinato, ha messo pure le storie su instagram


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Ottobre 2021)

quindi gioca Ballo? mamma mia 

Tata 
Calabria Kjaer Tomori Ballo 
Benna (kessiè) Tonali
Saele Diaz Leao 
Rebic (Giroud) 

Bè per il Verona va bene dai


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quindi gioca Ballo? mamma mia
> 
> Tata
> Calabria Kjaer Tomori Ballo
> ...


Mi dispiace amico mio ma pure Kjaer e Calabria non dovrebbero essere della partita...
Kjaer forse in panchina.

Situazione tragicomica.

Alla fine i titolari sono anche presentabili per una partita del genere, ma in panchina in pratica non abbiamo neanche 5 cambi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace amico mio ma pure Kjaer e Calabria non dovrebbero essere della partita...
> Kjaer forse in panchina.
> 
> Situazione tragicomica.
> ...



ah giusto Calabria. Ma kjaer mi è nuova, si è fatto male in nazionale anche lui?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

che serietà che c e all AC MILAN. andremo lontano..


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ah giusto Calabria. Ma kjaer mi è nuova, si è fatto male in nazionale anche lui?


Non ma sembra non sia al 100%. Che rispetto a Theo e Maignan è comunque una buona notizia.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ah giusto Calabria. Ma kjaer mi è nuova, si è fatto male in nazionale anche lui?


Verrà preservato per il porto, dato che pure lui è fatto di cristallo.
Va bene Romagna mia o gabbia.


----------



## mabadi (13 Ottobre 2021)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Ecchecazzo!
> ..a Milanello ci dev'essere qualcuno che porta sfiga..


La macumba di Lukaku dovrebbe finire visto che è andato via.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Ma 11 per giocare la prossima partita li racimolano? No, chiedo...


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


e vabbè però, pd


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

Madonna una strage....
Non so più che dire.


----------



## Butcher (13 Ottobre 2021)

Non era nemmeno quotato, lo avevamo già anticipato.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ci è andata bene dai, potevano arrestarlo


----------



## EmmePi (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene



Beh.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ma sembra non sia al 100%. Che rispetto a Theo e Maignan è comunque una buona notizia.


anche lui deve darci un taglio con la nazionale


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ma sembra non sia al 100%. Che rispetto a Theo e Maignan è comunque una buona notizia.


Ieri ha giocato 90 min. Alla fine però andrà in panchina per giocare poi in Portogallo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene



Ufficialmente vaccinato, aveva già passato il Covid, e positivo lo stesso.

Mah...


----------



## Zenos (13 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma solo ai nostri li fanno i tamponi a domicilio?? Mai una volta che si sente di un gobbo trovato positivo a casa mai..


Non lo dicono,semplice.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente vaccinato, aveva già passato il Covid, e positivo lo stesso.
> 
> Mah...


Praticamente aveva ancora gli anticorpi di quando lo ha preso tempo fa e ha fatto anche il vaccino ma lo ha preso lo stesso. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

se vaccinato, dovrebbe avere sintomi attenuati e con una quarantena breve


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> se vaccinato, dovrebbe avere sintomi attenuati e con una quarantena breve


Peccato che poi dopo 10 giorni di covid, ce ne vorranno altri 10 per rientrare in condizione, altri 10 per l'acutizzarsi di qualche acciacco; siamo maestri navigati in queste cose.
All'inda MAI sfighe del genere, MAI.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto finito, ci siamo divertiti per un mese e mezzo, ora tanti saluti e arrivederci all'anno prossimo


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2021)

Purtroppo c'abbiamo la nuvola di fantozzi. 

Per vincere la componentistica FORTUNA, è determinante, come in qualsiasi cosa della vita. E' evidente che ad oggi non siamo i più bravi, se a questo ci sommi che non siamo nemmeno i più fortunati, vincere è un sogno e tale resterà.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> se vaccinato, dovrebbe avere sintomi attenuati e con una quarantena breve



Il secondo tampone adesso è a 5? 7? 10? Quanti giorni?


----------



## sampapot (14 Ottobre 2021)

e tutto per una competizione che conta zero...a chi chiederemo i danni? il Milan è il suo datore di lavoro ed il tesserato non lo può svolgere...qualcuno dovrà pur rispondere per questo danno...bisognerebbe denunciare la federazione francese, che non ha adottato idonei protocolli per salvaguardare la salute di una persona


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ogni volta che apro il forum ho il terrore di leggere nella bacheca dei post in cima qualche altra infausta notizia di un infortunio, covid o quel che volete.


----------



## sampapot (14 Ottobre 2021)

ti sei scordato le squalifiche...arriveranno anche quelle..."pilotate"


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che apro il forum ho il terrore di leggere nella bacheca dei post in cima qualche altra infausta notizia di un infortunio, covid o quel che volete.


Idem. Madre santa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

Questa 


admin ha scritto:


> Piove sul bagnato in casa Milan. Ora anche Theo positivo al Covid.
> 
> AC Milan comunica che Theo Hernández di rientro dalla Nazionale è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato a domicilio. Le autorità sanitarie competenti sono state informate e il calciatore sta bene


Questa sosta per le nazionali ci ha ammazzato.

Siano maledette queste soste.


----------

